
How I could access 12M+ records from the Phone House and Dutch telecom providers - randomname2
http://sijmen.ruwhof.net/weblog/608-personal-data-of-dutch-telecom-providers-extremely-poorly-protected-how-i-could-access-12-million-records
======
eneveu
Stumbled upon this post on Reddit. Interesting account. Too bad it didn't get
traction here.

